# LiL'Gun



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone run into any load data using LiL'Gun for the .223 Rem? I can find tons of information using it for magnum pistols caliber's and the 22 Hornet but so far that's is all I have found. I know it is used in the 17HMR and it is suppose to be very good in the Hornet, and I have personally loaded 357 magnum rifle rounds with great success, but I'd like to try it in the .223 if I can find a place to start.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I never have but you can call them directly and see what they say.

Feel free to contact us in any of the following ways. We offer free technical support during business hours of 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. Central Time.

Electronic Mail
[email protected] 
Telephone 913-362-9455 
Fax 913-362-1307 
Postal Address P.O. Box 2932
Shawnee Mission, KS 66201 
Web Site www.hodgdon.com


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Did just that, called Hodgdon today. They informed me LiL'Gun burns to fast to use in the 223. Thought that odd since it is a go for the 22 Hornet. But they are the people that should know.


----------

